# Exterior corner trim



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, Can anybody tell me where I might be able to buy these. They measure 7cm in from each end to curved edge and are approx 8mm depth. They come off a CI motorhome. Thanks for any help


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Try these people:

http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/

Alistaire in their parts section was extremely helpful to me only today - even though I didn't place an order.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Cronkle, will try them tomorrow.


----------

